# diagnosis



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

http://www.medscape.com/viewarticle/461605...7002/7002/7001/ -1[/URL]Bada


----------



## california123 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hi Bada,I think this is a great article and it should save many people from going through unpleasant, unnecessary and expensive testing. I also read a number of the other articles in that group--very interesting. Thanks for posting it.


----------

